# Osmocote Plus Fertilizer Capsules Plant Food



## PROSTOCK442 (Nov 5, 2010)

I sell Osomocote Plus Plant Fertilizer Capsules directly or on Ebay. My user I.D. on Ebay is 442b. You can see my auctions there or you can email me directly at [email protected] Plant caps are 25/$5.00 50/$9.00 75/$13.00. That is Shipping included. Thanks


My EBAY Link: http://shop.ebay.com/442b/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686


----------

